# Punch (Hon) Elites Cigar Review - Great cheap cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I really enjoy these cigars when I'm looking for something small and cheap, or something I want to give to friends who don't smoke often.

Read the full review here: Punch (Hon) Elites Cigar Review - Great cheap cigar


----------

